
Vibe: Video Human Pose Estimation - ericsson_puma
https://github.com/mkocabas/VIBE
======
dbcurtis
Restrictive license.

The have a nice comparison to T-HMR, but I did not see a comparison to
OpenPose. If that exists somewhere, please give me a pointer.

[edit] OK, so I read a little further. Answered my own questions a bit, so
here is what I found:

VIBE produces 3D pose from 2D video. OpenPose needs stereo video for 3D pose
estimation. OpenPose can produce 2D joint position tracking from 2D video.
OpenPose 2D annotations were used to automate labeling input data sets for
training VIBE.

So, OpenPose: 2D video -> 2D pose estimate. VIBE 2D video -> 3D pose estimate.

~~~
benrbray
You seem to point out the restrictive license (for non-commercial research
purposes only) as if it's a negative, when I don't believe that it is.

Why should companies be allowed to profit from a proprietary wrapper around
open-source software built on top of decades of open-access research? Open
research should stay open.

~~~
BorisTheBrave
It's not just non-commerical, it's for research purposes only!

~~~
AlleUndKalle
That is not true, their license allows almost everything other than commercial
usage. Quote from their licence: "...To use the Model & Software for the sole
purpose of performing non-commercial, scientific research, non-commercial
education, or non-commercial artistic projects; Any other use, in particular
any use for commercial purposes, is prohibited. This includes, without
limitation, incorporation in a commercial product, use in a commercial
service, or production of other artifacts for commercial purposes. The Model &
Software may not be reproduced, modified and/or made available in any form to
any third party without Max-Planck’s prior written permission."

~~~
qayxc
> their license allows almost everything other than commercial usage

Nope. The license allows precisely three uses: research, education, and non-
commercial art. That's it.

In other words, even use in FOSS-compliant plugin's (e.g. for Blender) isn't
allowed.

------
SomeoneFromCA
30 FPS on 2080 is not exactly fast

------
mandeepj
I think it can be used in building a workout app to assess whether your pose
is correct or not for the exercise you are doing

~~~
dbcurtis
Indeed. Or other sports applications. I have a friend that is an elite-level
track coach. She has an iPad app that helps analyze running form from video.
This tech could be used to improve apps like that.

My own little pet thought experiment for years has been an app that would
track violin or 'cello bow motion to provide feedback to students on bowing
technique. I am sure there are many similar applications.

------
AlleUndKalle
Colab demo is quite nice. These kind of research projects should definitely
provide easy to use Colab notebooks for users to interact.

------
noodlesUK
Are there any similar libraries to this or openpose that have FOSS compatible
licenses?

